# FINALLY



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok so i got out east of portofino before daylight (still raining) waited for it to get a lil better and hit the sand waves were pretty rough but i was using peeled shrimp and caught a pomp on it. Caught 2 reds on live sand fleas one 17in and while i was letting it go i caught a 24in so i now feel better about fishing in pensacola 



(IMG]http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff324/shanelane18/DSC02038.jpg[/IMG]

just got set up 










17in red (released)










bigger red and my rig 










end result 










i just like this one and its the reason i had to use 5oz weights















sorry so long im just glad to finally put a successful report on here


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, nice catch.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang nice pics. I bet you're happy!:clap


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

man i was so excited when i caught the first fish i looked like i was dancing around my cooler holding a pomp lol probably looked like i was doing some crazy ritual


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Good Job!!! Great pic of the surf too.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice Rig! I'm going to have to try something like that. I have a bunch of coolers just waiting to get rigged like that....


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the fish!! Thats a nice combo. You'll be suprised how much meat the Pompano yields. Nice cooler rig!! I'd like to dosomething like that. Good job not letting a little wave action spil your fun. The fish are there no matter what.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats man!



let me know if you want to do some fishing sometime. 





Ian


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

will be out there all day wed if everything goes to plan


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT PICS!...sounds like you enjoyed yourself.


----------

